# Emergency pleas help!



## rrcoolj (Oct 16, 2009)

Okay so yesterday I was holding my about 13inch tegu and he climbed to the top of my couch and fell about a foot or two to the bottom cusion. I didn't think much of it but now he has problems moving his left hind leg. I thaught it might be broken but that's not a far fall and it dosen't look broken but he is limping. I am hoping I won't have to take him to the vet ut I don't know. I don't know huwmuch it might be but im guessing alot like 100's of dollars which I don't have right now but I would gladly sell my stuff to pay for it but that might take some time. Plus I don't know how willing my parents are with so much going on right now. Can anybody source the problem PLEASE!!!! :bawl


----------



## Terry (Oct 16, 2009)

Vet's the only way. You need an X-ray and maybe med's for him. Not to sure if they would try to pin a reptiles leg.


----------



## Kingjaffejo (Oct 16, 2009)

This exact same thing happened to me last week. My tegu jumped out of my hands and fell to the floor, he would not move both of his hind legs, he was dragging them. But I gave it a few hours and he slowly began to move both legs again, give it a little time, he should start moving them again. I think its the intial shock that makes them not move their legs for a minute. I would give him 3 hours, if you dont see any prgress or movement in the legs than take him to the vet. It took mine about an hour before he started using them a lil bit, but as time passed he gained full recovery. Its very scary when this happens, trust me I know.


----------



## rrcoolj (Oct 16, 2009)

He's not dragging his leg tho so I don't thnk it is broken. I will check his leg tommorrow because he is in for the day. Thanks for the quick replies guys!


----------



## txrepgirl (Oct 16, 2009)

I think he will be fine since he fell on to the couch and not the hard floor.Please keep us posted and good luck.


----------



## rrcoolj (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks txrepgirl I will.


----------



## rrcoolj (Oct 17, 2009)

Well I checked today and he is still not using that leg. He is still eating and basking though. Im so worried about him, look like I will have to take him to the vet. I just can't believe a little fall would do that. How much do these usually go for anyways?


----------



## Terry (Oct 17, 2009)

I had a pac man frog last year. And I picke him up, but I wouldnt bring him out of his cage. I had my hand lie 5-6 inches off of his subtrate, he jumped and his leg snaped right after his knee and dislocated. 2 days later he died.


----------



## rrcoolj (Oct 17, 2009)

Well I think that is a bit different. Pacman frog are heavy bodied and really shouldn't be handled at all. But I see your point. It dosen't look like anything is out of place. It looks as though he just sprained it or something. He is in for the day so I can't checck on him. He was underground by 11.


----------



## rrcoolj (Oct 18, 2009)

Good news! Riley is starting to use that leg. He seems to be wadling instead of limping now. I think he will be okay. He is still eating a little but he is only out for about 6hrs daily.


----------



## Terry (Oct 18, 2009)

Thats good to hear. Losing an animal is one of the worse thing's that can happen. I hope he makes a full recovery for ya. Good luck! :app


----------



## rrcoolj (Oct 19, 2009)

Thank so much! I couldn't imagine loosing him my gosh! I think he just needs some R&R.


----------



## chelvis (Oct 19, 2009)

I just got to reading this post today. But it sounds like ur little guy just sprained his leg. If it where broken he would drag it no limp becuase he would not be able to use it had it been broken. On the other hand with a sprain the vet sould only give pain meds if that to help. Good job on waiting because his a younge tegu he should recover well, i won't say fast becuase with hibernation just around the corner he might not fully recover till spring. Glad to hear his doing better tho.


----------



## rrcoolj (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks! Yeah, he has really slowed down so he barely bask and what not and I think that's what slowed his recovery. Still the same tegu though just as friendly as ever.


----------

